# Cost of buying the air above a building in athens, greece.



## Sundancer (Mar 16, 2011)

:ranger::ranger:I wonder if anybody could help please, my mother recently died.

So we are going through probate, we need to know what it cost to buy the 'AIR SPACE' above a building in Halandri, Athens per sq meter, can anybody help?

This information is needed for probate for tax on my mothers estate.

Thanks,

Dimitrios


----------

